# Trovoada na madrugada de dia 28/08/2017



## TiagoLC (28 Ago 2017 às 22:15)

Boas!
Já sonhava com uma trovoada destas há anos e FINALMENTE ela apareceu quando menos esperava. Fiquei deliciado com tantos relâmpagos uns atrás dos outros, e posso afirmar que valeu a pena ter ficado toda a madrugada acordado. As fotos foram tiradas em Sanhoane, Sta Mta de Penaguião, Vila Real. Vejam por vocês:









Esta foto ficou espetacularmente interessante. Reparem que um dos raios acertou em cheio numa das eólicas da Serra do Marão (à esquerda). Nem queria acreditar quando vi o que tinha captado:




Quando começou a amanhecer:








As fotos não ficaram com a qualidade que gostaria. Não estou habituado a tirar fotos a raios e portanto ainda estou na fase de aprendizagem. 
Esta publicação não transmite o que presenciei e a nostalgia que estava a sentir na altura e bem gostaria eu de vos transmitir isso, mas pronto espero que gostem.


----------



## Ruipedroo (28 Ago 2017 às 22:42)

Grandes fotos. Parabéns. 


Sei bem qual é essa sensação.


Continua.


----------



## TiagoLC (28 Ago 2017 às 23:08)

Ruipedroo disse:


> Grandes fotos. Parabéns.
> 
> 
> Sei bem qual é essa sensação.
> ...


Muito obrigado Rui!


----------



## guisilva5000 (29 Ago 2017 às 00:01)

Boas fotos! @Tiagolco 

Se estivesses por Oeiras também tinhas tido espetáculo durante a tarde  (caiu quase tudo em Carnaxide)


----------



## TiagoLC (29 Ago 2017 às 00:23)

guisilva5000 disse:


> Boas fotos! @Tiagolco
> 
> Se estivesses por Oeiras também tinhas tido espetáculo durante a tarde  (caiu quase tudo em Carnaxide)


Muito obrigado Gui! 
Sim, já ouvi dizer que também houve festa por aí.


----------



## TiagoLC (29 Ago 2017 às 01:13)

A foto não foi tirada na madrugada de ontem mas sim na noite, ou seja há umas horas atrás. Ficou um bocado escura mas aqui vai:




Que dia memorável...


----------



## MSantos (29 Ago 2017 às 11:20)

Parabéns pelas fotos Tiago! 

Registos muito bons!


----------



## criz0r (29 Ago 2017 às 11:36)

Excelente registo @Tiagolco ! 
O raio da ultima foto deve ter produzido um efeito sonoro brutal.


----------



## guimeixen (29 Ago 2017 às 11:41)

Fantásticas fotos @Tiagolco !


----------



## TiagoLC (29 Ago 2017 às 12:20)

MSantos disse:


> Parabéns pelas fotos Tiago!
> 
> Registos muito bons!


Muito obrigado, @MSantos !!


----------



## TiagoLC (29 Ago 2017 às 12:33)

criz0r disse:


> Excelente registo @Tiagolco !
> O raio da ultima foto deve ter produzido um efeito sonoro brutal.


Muito obrigado, @criz0r !! 
Se falas da última foto do primeiro post, então sim, deve ter acordado metade da aldeia. 
Se falas da úlima foto de todas, por acaso fez um belo estrondo mas a célula já estava distante. Este raio foi muito interessante de se ver porque saiu da bigorna e atingiu o solo já a uns bons quilómetros de distância da célula (Descarga positiva nuvem-solo). Demonstração:





Se tivesse diminuido a abertura da câmara, a foto não teria ficado tão escura e teria captado este fenómeno que parece ser raro.


----------



## TiagoLC (29 Ago 2017 às 12:33)

guimeixen disse:


> Fantásticas fotos @Tiagolco !


Muito obrigado, Guilherme!


----------



## Trovoada extreme weather (29 Ago 2017 às 12:42)

Tiagolco disse:


> Muito obrigado, @criz0r !!
> Se falas da última foto do primeiro post, então sim, deve ter acordado metade da aldeia.
> Se falas da úlima foto de todas, por acaso fez um belo estrondo mas a célula já estava distante. Este raio foi muito interessante de se ver porque saiu da bigorna e atingiu o solo já a uns bons quilómetros de distância da célula (Descarga positiva nuvem-solo). Demonstração:
> 
> ...



Foto fantástica , é muito raro uma coisa dessas , excelente registro @Tiagolco


----------



## criz0r (29 Ago 2017 às 12:46)

Tiagolco disse:


> Muito obrigado, @criz0r !!
> Se falas da última foto do primeiro post, então sim, deve ter acordado metade da aldeia.
> Se falas da úlima foto de todas, por acaso fez um belo estrondo mas a célula já estava distante. Este raio foi muito interessante de se ver porque saiu da bigorna e atingiu o solo já a uns bons quilómetros de distância da célula (Descarga positiva nuvem-solo). Demonstração:
> 
> ...



Outro excelente registo, falava neste caso das fotos do 1º post. Esta ultima que colocas-te é um exemplo perfeito em como uma Trovoada pode originar ignições a km de distância.


----------



## TiagoLC (30 Ago 2017 às 15:36)

Mais duas fotos perdidas.


----------



## TiagoLC (4 Set 2017 às 21:03)

E por fim, o último registo que possuo desta magnífica madrugada.
Contei 26 relâmpagos neste vídeo :
Filmado com a GoPro Hero 4 Session, Nikon D3200 e Samsung Galaxy S3.
Deliciem-se e desculpem-me por causa do ruído!


----------

